# Anyone use Nitro Company Ammo?



## thunderchicken21

Does anyone use nitro company ammo for turkey hunting?

http://nitrocompany.com/


----------



## thunderchicken21

anyone?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Are those shells your long lost love?

Who would spend $114 for a box of 25 shells? :eyeroll:


----------



## thunderchicken21

When you can shoot 240-270 pellets of #4's,5's, and 7's in a 10" circle at 40 yards, then you can talk. I speak from experience that there is not another shell out there that will pattern that well out to and past that distance. :roll:


----------



## thunderchicken21

thunderchicken21 said:


> When you can shoot 240-270 pellets of #4's,5's, and 7's in a 10" circle at 40 yards, then you can talk. I speak from experience that there is not another shell out there that will pattern that well out to and past that distance. :roll:


And besides, I was just asking a general "Does anyone use these?" question. No need for your comment :beer:


----------



## Horsager

For the price being requested does each individual shell come in its own presentation case?


----------



## dlip

If you do NOT have any real substance to your post regarding the thread, then do NOT post.


----------



## Horsager

Is there a stocking dealer for these shells yet? If I'm interrested does the $114/box of 25 include shipping/hazmat fees?


----------



## Horsager

There are obviously some propriatary components to this ammunition. There are also likely some commercially available components. What components in particular do you attribute your outstanding advertised patterning? Powder? Wad? Hull? I'm not searching for your secrets, just wondering on what component do you place your focus?


----------



## Horsager

Are you experimenting with any shot besides heavi-shot?


----------



## Horsager

I shoot a semi-auto, do you use reletively clean burning powder so I don't have to do a bunch of cleaning while patterning?


----------



## Horsager

To optomize patterning how many shots between barrel brushings do you recomend?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

The old lead #6's that I have been using for 20 years just don't kill them dead enough anymore... :roll: :lol:


----------



## bratlabs

thunderchicken21 said:


> When you can shoot 240-270 pellets of #4's,5's, and 7's in a 10" circle at 40 yards, then you can talk. I speak from experience that there is not another shell out there that will pattern that well out to and past that distance. :roll:


I think you forgot about the NWTF record holder, Hevi-13. Pretty awesome "paper kill", I wonder how it is on the real thing.


----------



## hagfan72

And besides, I was just asking a general "Does anyone use these?" question. No need for your comment :beer:[/quote]

To answer your question, how about a resounding HELL NO!!! Those shells cost more than the shotgun I used to take my first tom! WOW! :withstupid:


----------



## thunderchicken21

hagfan72 said:


> And besides, I was just asking a general "Does anyone use these?" question. No need for your comment :beer:


To answer your question, how about a resounding HELL NO!!! Those shells cost more than the shotgun I used to take my first tom! WOW! :withstupid:[/quote]

Wow, you got a gun for only $6! :roll:


----------



## thunderchicken21

dlip said:


> If you do NOT have any real substance to your post regarding the thread, then do NOT post.


What he said :beer:


----------



## mallard_molester

I wouldnt mine trying them, but im not so sure its needed, ive killed turkeys with anything and everything, and never had much of a problem with a clean kill, and have never lost a bird.


----------

